# Is this truly all original? '71 Orange Krate



## chiefyo (Sep 23, 2016)

I purchased this from a Gentleman that was the original owner and am picking it up tomorrow.  It looks 100% all original.  Can any of you experts see anything to the contrary???  These are the pictures I was sent so I apologize they aren't the best.   It seems like the pedals are incorrect for a '71 but it was made in November so there might have been some differences from the bikes in the '71 catalog.  To my untrained eye it looks like a survivor to me.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 23, 2016)

if it has a November frame date,it's a 72 model.pedals look correct.rear tire might be newer.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks legit...Nice find


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks right to me, nicely worn seat, I like it.
Lee.....


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 14, 2016)

looks good to me could use a schwinn cable clip in front of the shifter on the frame thats picky


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks good!!!  Just an observation... the chain looks a bit short to me.  The derailleur looks to be pulled very tight and forward as the bike looks to be in low gear.  This could just be the camera angle.  My '68 has more slack in the chain.  Minor detail... Great find!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 15, 2016)

Maybe the derailleur is stuck from lack of use?


----------

